# Formatting UDF file system on USB card



## Legbone (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 4GB usb stick that has 38MB formatted as UDF file system. I would like to get rid of that and turn it back into a full 4GB stick. I understand _why_ I can't just format this type of file system, but is there another tool or a way to convert this into a FAT or NTFS (preferred) system?
I realize that I could just replace it for $5 or so, but this one has such a "cool factor" to it that I would like to keep it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*UDF* file system is used for removable devices. With the stick plugged in go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* right click the *diskmgmt* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the* Elevated Disk Management* window if your drive is listed there. Highlight the UDF volume/partition go up to the tool bar and press the *X* this will delete the partition. If you want to have more then one partition, then you can right click the now *Unallocated Space* and choose to make a new *Simple Volume.* If you want the whole drive one partition, then* Delete* the other partition. When the whole drive is* Unallocated Space*, right click it and choose to make a New *Simple Volume* and *Format* it NTFS.


----------



## Legbone (Aug 19, 2012)

No matter how I log in, I get the message, This operation not supported on removable media.

Sorry it took me so long to respond...


----------

